

Ask HN: Moving to San Francisco? - flyoverstate

I'm a developer living in a flyover state. I just quit my startup job and I am not happy living here any more. I've been developing software for as long as I can remember and my primary language is Python (I'm pretty damn good at ruby too). I have a strong portfolio of companies I've done contract work for, and I have previously been through a very well known incubator. Do you have any suggestions for:<p>1) Is it worth it to move to the bay area? Is there an up and coming area that I have totally missed out on?
2) Finding a company with smart people that is doing interesting work? I'm sick of writing a CRUD app from scratch that finds the best kitten barber in your local neighborhood.
3) Finding a place to live in San Francisco that won't bankrupt me?<p>Timescale on my move is a few months but I would be more than happy to fly out and work remotely until I pack my bags one last time.
======
rpedela
Right now the Bay Area has a very high demand for good software developers
which means the pay and perks are better there than most places. Cost of
living is very high, but you will make enough to easily pay rent. However if
you are wanting a house, then you have to be a millionaire, live in a shack-
sized house, or live in a decent house with a long commute. Bay Area is also
very crowded like most big cities.

There is also Seattle, Denver/Boulder, Austin.

I personally moved to Boulder from Bay Area because I wanted a lower cost of
living, sunshine all (or most) of the time, less crowds, be next to mountains,
and drive 20 minutes to be in the outdoors instead of 2+ hours. My definition
of outdoors is being in the middle of nowhere with few people around.

------
rzt
The cost of living in SF proper is ridiculous, but living in Oakland or Daly
City ain't too bad and you're pretty much right there anyway. My Midwestern
sensibilities have a quarrel with the cost to rent in the city –– but then
again, if you're making good money and able to invest for retirement, then
it's not a big deal. I've seen so many people fritter away their dough. It's
an arms race to consume.

------
nayefc
Lots of interesting startups in the Bay Area doing things more than just a
typical CRUD apps. Square, Parse are two to name a few.

If you secure a job there, I'm sure you'll be able to pay the rent.

